# Freakyvape (Intnl) - Juice Reviews



## Timwis (22/2/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i give information and my views on the Angry Bull range of "shake and vape" e-liquids. The range is one of three ranges that were sent to me for the purpose of reviewing them by Freakyvape but i decided each range deserve a review of their own.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" eliquids, the Angry Bull range consists of the following:

TORANDO
ANGUS
DRAKO
FABIO
BRUNO
ESTEBAN





I recieved all the range apart from "BRUNO" which was a bit disappointing from the point of view if it's a 6 flavour range and 5 are being sent surely include the 6th flavour so the full range is reviewed. Below is Freakyvapes write up about the range:

When the bulls are released You just have to try it. Crazy series of 6 flavours made from passion to vaping. The flavours are balanced, highly aromatic, not to sweet, ideal for everyday use. ANGRY BULL liquids are made up of 30% PG (propylene glycol) and 70% VG. Shake and vape e juice is non nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger, than expected.
Glass bottle with a dropper: 30ml
Liquid content: 20ml
for 10ml nicotine shot

Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremly
accurate.





chceck out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/

The liquids i received came in 30ml glass bottles with dropper with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, a 18mg nicotine shot will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.





Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine and 9ml of VG. This gave me 80VG/20PG 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 5 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test (i cleaned coils afterwards and will use myself again at some point)

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 


These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


TORANDO – Black tea with mint, blackcurrant and anise

Torando was the first juice i tried from Freakyvape and wasn't too sure i liked the sound of this mix, but it works. No difference with the inhale and exhale here, the taste is consistent throughout the vape. The flavour i can best describe as the blackcurrant and anise boiled sweets you can get with an infused refreshing sweet mint flavour sitting in the background.





Score : 8.5/10


ANGUS – Fruit candy, melon

Another e-liquid that was consistent on the inhale and exhale but despite the honeydew melon playing second fiddle a couple of seconds after vaping the melon came through as an aftertaste which was very pleasant. Dominant during vaping was a cotton candy taste with a mixture of different fruits, i did identify strawberry, raspberry and cherry but there was unidentified fruits present.





Score: 9/10


DRAKO – Watermelon Mojito

The melon wasn't shy in this mix, it dominated throughout with rum and mint content in the background just complementing the refreshing vape. On the exhale it was watermelon all the way, this would make a very nice summer's day vape i was very impressed.





Score: 9/10


FABIO – Green apple, gooseberry, kiwi, cactus

This was the pick of the range for me and it wasn't because of the cactus as i'm still non the wiser to what flavour cactus gives. Green apple, gooseberry and kiwi were all clearly identified. The apple was a sharp crisp taste with a sour gooseberry fighting for supremacy but just loosing the battle, the kiwi more in the background on the inhale balanced the juice out adding some sweetness and freshness to the mix. On the exhale, clearly fed up of just sitting in the background the kiwi shined through to dominate leaving a sweet fresh taste in the mouth despite the overall flavour being sour. A very well crafted e-liquid.





Score: 9.5/10


BRUNO – Raspberry, strawberry, pitaya, wild strawberry

Did not receive this e-liquid to test which is a pity as it sounds very nice, would of been interesting if all the flavours could be identified and whether the strawberry taste differed between the inhale and the exhale.

Score: N/A


ESTEBAN – Green tea with lemon and raspberries

A refreshing sour lemon tea and raspberries in equal partnership on the inhale and to be honest would of preferred more domination from the raspberries but it does make the vape quite refreshing. The raspberries do come to dominate more on the exhale but the lemon is still very present. The raspberry flavour is quite sharp and this is probably the most sour of the range. Those that like their sour flavours will like this more than me.





Score: 8/10


I really enjoyed the Angry Bull range, Drako and Angus were very well crafted e-liquids and Fabio was excellent.

I would like to thank Freakyvape for supplying the Angry Bull range for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/18)

FreakyVape - Mad Dog Range

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i give information and my views on the Mad Dog range of "shake and vape" e-liquids from Freakyvape. The range is the second of three ranges that were sent to me for the purpose of reviewing them by Freakyvape. 

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquids, the Mad Dog range consists of the following:

KILLER – melon , papaja
ELMO – pitaya, forest fruits
BORIS – lemon, pomegranate, raspberry, blueberry
MAX – green apple and fresh mint
NERO – pomegranate, lime, mango
SPIKE – lemonade, blackcurrant, raspberry
BERNI – exotic fruits, pinacolada
REX – pomegranate, raspberry, vanilla
ROCKY – chokeberry, blackcurrant
JAKE – cherry coke, vanilla
GARY – melon, watermelon, grapes



 

I received 6 of the 11 flavours which is a very good representation of the range. Below is Freakyvapes write up about the range:

WHO LET THE DOGS OUT…? Special series of 11 flavours made from passion to
vaping. The flavours are balanced, highly aromatic, not to sweet, ideal for everyday use.

MAD DOG liquids are made up of 30% PG (propylene glycol) and 70% VG. Shake
and vape e juice is non nicotine liquid. To get e-liquid you need add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger, than expected.
Glass bottle with a dropper: 30ml
Liquid content: 20ml
for 10ml nicotine shot





More About Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We 
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are 
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient, 
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product. 
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers. 
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that 
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremly 
accurate.



chceck out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/

I received for testing the following 6 flavours from the Mad Dog range:

ROCKY
SPIKE
ELMO
NERO
GARY
KILLER



 

The liquids i received came in 30ml glass bottles with dropper with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, a 18mg nicotine shot will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.

Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine and 9ml of VG. This gave me 80VG/20PG 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

As with all e-liquids I recieve they were tested on the same 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


ROCKY – chokeberry, blackcurrant


 

This e-liquid is very different to what I've experienced before, a strange taste but i actually quite like it. On the inhale Blackcurrant is definitely present but the overall flavour is what i can best describe as a mulled wine kind of taste with a hint of Blackcurrant. On the exhale the Blackcurrant is much more dominant with a dry red wine flavour in the background. Great vape for after an evening meal. Beware when i score it i'm taking into account it's originality to me.

Score 9.5/10


SPIKE – lemonade, blackcurrant, raspberry


 

On the inhale raspberry conquers the battle of the flavours here while the tart blackcurrant and the sweetened lemon flavour sit in the background. On the exhale nothing really changes, despite lemon normally being sour the sweetened lemon here is what keeps the juice from being over sour, a well balanced e-liquid.

Score: 8.5/10


ELMO – pitaya, forest fruits


 

On the inhale i can identify a flavour between melon and pear which i assume is the Pitaya which sits in the background. I can also identify both Blackberries and Raspberries but there's more unidentified fruits present. On the exhale all flavours apart from the Blackberry which now dominates merge to give a dark fruits cocktail in the background, the Pitaya has now been totally overpowered. 

Score: 8.5/10


NERO – pomegranate, lime, mango


 

This is nice! Most e-liquids i try that include mango, the strong mango dominates which i have no complaints about as i love mango, but here the pomegranate gives the mango a run for it's money leaving the lime sitting in the background giving this juice a really nice balance. On the exhale the pomegranate manages to become king leaving you with a sweet refreshing pomegranate aftertaste. This is an excellent e-liquid

Score: 9.5/10


GARY – melon, watermelon, grapes


 

This is a really clean fresh flavour, on the inhale both honeydew and watermelon in a melon medley with a sharp Grape also very evident. The grape here is slightly sour unlike other grape juices i have tried and the better for it. On the Exhale the grape comes more to the fore but fails to completely dominate. A very nice refreshing e-liquid.

Score: 9/10


KILLER – melon , papaja


 

The papaja or papaya is another new flavour for me and can't really describe it, the best i can do is say it has a slight mango like flavour but not as strong with a bit of a floral taste, it definetely is a flavor best suited to accompany another fruit and melon was a good choice. On both inhale and Exhale the Papaja sits in the background just giving this e-liquid a slight floral taste but honeydew melon dominates.

Score: 8/10


Conclusion

This range includes some fruits i have not tried before which have quite unique tastes which was great to try how these flavours worked in an e-liquid. I have to hand it to Freakyvape for being bold and not just playing it safe. Rocky and Nero were the picks for me, but not sure about the use of Papaja in Killer.

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for supplying flavours from the Mad Dog range for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Today 01:26 AM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/2/18)

*Freakyvape - Holy Cow Range *
Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i give information and my views on the Holy Cow range of "shake and vape" e-liquids. The range is an American milkshake line and the third of three ranges that were sent to me for the purpose of reviewing them by Freakyvape.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/





Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" eliquids, the Holy Cow range consists of the following:

MOLLY – strawberry banana milk shake
DOLLY – blueberry and wild strawberry milk shake
DAISY – lemon, lime milk shake
DOROTHY – mango, apricot milk shake
TOLLY – raspberry, pitaya milk shake
DONNA – raspberry vanilla milk shake
DOLORES – kiwi, strawberry, lemon milk shake
MARGARET – forest fruit, blackcurrant milk shake
EMMA – blackcurrant chokeberry milk shake
BELLY – peach apricot milk shake
LOLLY – kiwi, banana milk shake



 

The Holy Cow range consists of 11 flavours and I received six of the range which is a good representation. Below is Freakyvape's write up about the range:

AMERICAN MILKSHAKE LINE

Special milky seris of 11 flavours made from passion to vaping. The flavours are
balanced, highly aromatic, not to sweet , ideal for everyday use. HOLY COW liquids are made up of 30% PG (propylene glycol) and 70% VG.
Shake and vape e juice is non nicotine liquid. To get e-liquid you need add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger, than expected
Glass bottle with a dropper: 30ml
Liquid content: 20ml
for 10ml nicotine shot





More About Freakyvape:




Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We 
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are 
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient, 
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product. 
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers. 
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that 
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremly 
accurate.

check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/


I received for testing the following 6 flavours from the Holy Cow range:

LOLLY
TOLLY
DONNA
DOLLY
DOLORES
EMMA



 

The liquids i received came in 30ml glass bottles with dropper with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, a 18mg nicotine shot will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.

Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine and 9ml of VG. This gave me 80VG/20PG 2.4mg e-liquids to test.


Testing Equipment

As with all e-liquids I receive they were tested on the same 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


LOLLY – kiwi, banana milk shake


 

A quite creamy shake, i expected the banana to dominate but the kiwi out muscles it on the inhale, on the exhale the banana and kiwi change roles leaving a pleasant banana and milk aftertaste. I do like any e-liquids with banana and the use of Kiwi with it made this e-liquid a winner all the way.

Score: 9.5/10 


TOLLY – raspberry, pitaya milk shake


 

This e-liquid is interesting a milk blended with a mild pair flavour (which must be the pitaya) in the background, with tart raspberry in the fore, on the exhale still raspberry the main taste but with the tartness gone giving this e-liquid a very smooth exhale.

Score: 8.5/10 


DONNA – raspberry vanilla milk shake


 

This shake has more of an ice cream flavour with again tart raspberry, on the exhale again the vape smooths but the balance of the flavours stay the same as the inhale.

Score: 8/10


DOLLY – blueberry and wild strawberry milk shake


 

Wow! this e-liquid is very nice, on the inhale we have again quite a creamy milk with sweet blueberry dominant with a hint of strawberry, it's quite sweet. On the exhale the strawberry fights it's way through and reveals it'self to be quite a tart strawberry balancing the sweet blueberry out, a sweetish creamy milk aftertaste is left in the mouth once the fruit subsides.

Scores: 9.5/10

DOLORES – kiwi, strawberry, lemon milk shake


 

I can see how some people would like this, but not quite there for me. On the inhale the kiwi again is definitely present but the strawberry dominates with a hint of lemon and the milk barely noticeable. On the exhale the flavour stays the same apart from the lemon seems to get stronger, it's the exhale and the sour lemon i'm not a fan of, the inhale tastes quite nice.

Score: 8/10

EMMA – blackcurrant chokeberry milk shake


 

The same fruit combination as we had in Rocky from a previous range and more convinced than ever that the chokeberry has a mulled wine taste to it, so would i get mulled wine add some blackcurrant then mix it with milk? No, it would be revolting but these are the flavours here and as an e-liquid it is surprisingly nice, a strange background taste but it's not bad. On both inhale and exhale it's blackcurrant all the way with the milk blended with the chokeberry giving a strange tasting background.

Score: 8.5/10


Conclusion

A very nice range of milkshake e-liquids, some simple and some quite daring. Lolly and Dolly were the picks for me.

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for sending 6 of the Holy Cow range for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Today 01:53 PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/3/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i give information and my views on another Shake and Vape range from Freakyvape called Clown Town. The Clown Town range was supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.





http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Clown Town range consists of the following:

CHESTER – cactus, gooseberry, watermelon
CRAFTY – apricot, mango, melon
DUSTY – peach, pitaya, mango
FLOPPY – akai fruit
PUMPKIN – forest fruits
SPARKY – watermelon with melon
TOOTSY – pitaya with strawberries

I received the entire range of 7 flavours to try and give my thoughts on i also received other ranges from Freakyvape which i will also be giving my thoughts on in the very near future. Below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:





CLOWN TOWN 20ml – SHAKE AND VAPE
NEW BOTTLES , NEW DESIGNS AND MORE AROMATIC FLAVOURS
Liquids have been created with the highest quality ingredients, to meet the requirements of an increasingly demanding market. Liquids are suitable for both high end and low end equipment users. CLOWN TOWN liquids contain 50% PG (propylene glycol) and 50% VG. Shake and vape e-juice is a non nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need to add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic gorilla bottle 30ml

Liquid content 20ml

Room for 10ml nicotine shot





Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremly
accurate.





check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/

The liquids i received came in 30ml gorilla bottles with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, a 18mg nicotine shot will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.



 

Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine and 9ml of VG. This gave me 65VG/35PG 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 5 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 

These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


CHESTER – cactus, gooseberry, watermelon



 

This is the first time i have tried gooseberry as an e-liquid flavour and hope to do so again as this juice is top drawer. Watermelon and what i can only describe as sweet cucumber keep this juice from being over sour and also make it very refreshing. The sour gooseberry is spot on and seems even stronger on the exhale.

9.5/10

CRAFTY – apricot, mango, melon



 

Tropical fruit lovers will like this juice although the melon is very evident in the background keeping the potential tangy-ness in check. The Exhale leaves a very pleasant apricot aftertaste.

8.5/10

DUSTY – peach, pitaya, mango



 

Another juice in this range for the tropical fruit fans and again a use of a fruit to dilute the tangy-ness, this time we have pitaya evident in the background giving a flavour between pear and melon. After testing "Crafty" i expected to be left with a peach flavour with this one but mango ruled on the exhale.

8.5/10

FLOPPY – akai fruit



 

A new fruit on me and a very different flavour but it's delicious and the flavour stays consistent on both inhale and exhale. I can only describe the flavour as a raspberry dipped in chocolate and it really works.

9/10

PUMPKIN – forest fruits

A lot of depth on the inhale with a medley of dark fruits which definitely includes blackberry, Raspberry and a hint of blackcurrant. The Exhale sees this juice get less complex with Blackberry dominating.



 

9/10

SPARKY – watermelon with melon

On the Inhale i could definitely identify both types of melon and the flavour had a lot of depth to it with the Honeydew slightly dominating. The flavour thins out on the exhale with the watermelon taking centre stage making this a very refreshing juice.



 

8.5/10

TOOTSY – pitaya with strawberries



 

In this juice the pitaya to me just tasted like sharp pear but no complaints there and it gave the strawberry a good challenge for dominance on the inhale with strawberry just holding it's own. Much the same on the Exhale but the flavour left in the mouth is more pear with a hint of strawberry.

9/10

Conclusion

Once again Freakyvape are brave with there flavour combinations and come up trumps again with the Clown Town range. Not a bad e-liquid amongst them with the highlights being "Chester", "Floppy" and "Tootsy.

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for supplying the Clown Town range for review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Seems like a lot of international juice manufacturers are taking this approach.

Tell me @Timwis , do they give you a good rundown with the juices as to the strength / mls that can be added to get your various results, or do you have to work it out yourself?


----------



## Timwis (26/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Seems like a lot of international juice manufacturers are taking this approach.
> 
> Tell me @Timwis , do they give you a good rundown with the juices as to the strength / mls that can be added to get your various results, or do you have to work it out yourself?


Yes the information is in the review 20ml in a 30ml bottle with the strength of the juice being just right when they are made up to the 30ml, this gives you the option of different mg or even different vg/pg ratio's the user finishes the juice off tailored to their preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/4/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i give information and my views on another Shake and Vape range from Freakyvape called Monkey's Shadow. The Monkey's Shadow range was supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.





http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

If you have read any of my other reviews of eliquid from this company then you will know Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Monkey's Shadow range consists of the following flavours:

KOKO – BOUNTY
MAMBA– SKITTLES
JUNGLE– RED FRUITS ICE CREAM
NEO – BLACKCURRANT
ZOLA – PEACH TEA
LAKO – ORANGE CANDY

I received the entire range of 6 flavours to both try and give my thoughts on, i also received other ranges from Freakyvape which i will be reviewing in the very near future. Below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:





Our E-Liquids have been created with the highest quality ingredients, to meet the requirements of an increasingly demanding market. Liquids are suitable for both high end and low end equipment users. MONKEY’S SHADOW liquids contain 50% PG and 50% VG. Shake and vape e-juice is a non nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need to add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic bottle 30ml

Liquid content 20ml

for 10ml nicotine shot





Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremly
accurate.





check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/

The liquids i received came in 30ml gorilla bottles with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, a 18mg nicotine shot will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.



 

Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine, 4ml of PG and 5ml of VG. This kept the same 50VG/50PG Ratio that the original e-liquids were and a nicotine strength of 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 5 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test. The cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 

These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


KOKO – BOUNTY



 

On the inhale a creamy milk chocolate in the background with coconut taking centre stage, On the exhale the chocolate is still present but the coconut dominates even more with more sweetness coming through. Sometimes e-liquids can be over sweet in my opinion, Freakyvape are not guilty of this, however in this juice sweetness was needed and Freakyvape deliver. This is one of the nicest e-liquids i have tried.

9.5/10

MAMBA– SKITTLES



 

No surprises here the flavour is consistant throughout the inhale and exhale and is a very authentic skittles flavour. I have tried many skittles flavour e-liquids in the past but although nothing special this is above average and makes for a very nice vape.

8.5/10

JUNGLE– RED FRUITS ICE CREAM



 

In my opinion another outstanding juice from Freakyvape, sweet, creamy vanilla is far more evident than i expected on the inhale with raspberries,strawberries and a hint of redcurrant not overpowering the juice. The exhale still has all the flavours present but if anything see's the vanilla dominate even more leaving a very pleasant aftertaste.

9/10

NEO – BLACKCURRANT



 

A sweetened blackcurrant flavour but not over sweet or too rich. A simple juice just blackcurrant all the way on both inhale and exhale. A pleasant tasting e-liquid

8.5/10

ZOLA – PEACH TEA



 

This juice stays consistent on inhale and exhale and i found the tea to be more in the fore than the previous couple of fruit teas i've tried from Freakyvape which i didn't much like. It's not a bad e-liquid and i can see some people liking it but it wasn't my cup of tea (pardon the pun).

7/10

LAKO – ORANGE CANDY



 

The flavour of orange here reminds me of a orange juice i used to have when i was a kid call Kia-ora which is actually a Maori word used as a greeting which i believe means a number of things like wishing well being and everything all good. This lovely orange flavour and a cotton candy flavour share the stage on the inhale while the orange flavour takes over on the exhale. This liquid is Kia-ora (all good) all right.

9/10





Conclusion

The Monkey's Shadow Range see's less strange flavour combinations than in previous ranges I've reviewed from Freakyvape but still a very nice collection of e-liquids. I was not a fan of ZOLA at all but this was made up with 3 stand-outs, KOKO, JUNGLE and LAKO.

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for supplying the Monkey's Shadow Range for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/4/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at a new range of "shake and vape" e-liquids from Freakyvape called The Roosters. The Roosters Range of e-liquids were supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/





If you have read any of my other reviews of eliquid from this company then you will know Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Roosters range consists of the following flavours:

BROOSTER – sweet guava candy
CLUCKER – jelly harvest berry
COLONEL – nasty lemon lime
DOODLE – juicy apple pear
EGGBERT – funky pitaya with lemon
LITTLE RED – strawberry candy and a bit of exotic fruits
PECKER – creamy peach





I received the entire range of 7 flavours to both try and give my thoughts on, below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:

THE ROOSTERS 40ml
SHAKE AND VAPE, SHORT FILL ELIQUIDS
NEW PREMIUM EDITION
MEET MY ROOSTER – Premium sweet and aromatic brand of 7 total freaky flavours made in UK



Once you try it you need to have it

THE ROOSTER liquids contain 30% PG and 70% VG. Shake and Vape e-juice is a non nicotine liquid.

To get e-liquid you need to add 2x 10ml of nicotine shot ( or 10ml nico shot to get more intensive flavour.)

It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic gorilla bottle : 60ml
Liquid content: 40ml





Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremely accurate.




check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/

The liquids i received came in 60ml gorilla bottles with 40ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 20ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, two 18mg nicotine shots will give you 6mg or you could use one nicotine shot with a further 10ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.

Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 2ml of 72mg nicotine, 4ml of PG and 14ml of VG. This kept the same 70VG/30PG Ratio that the original e-liquids were and a nicotine strength of 2.4mg e-liquids to test.


 

Testing Equipment

I tested all 7 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test. The cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


BROOSTER – sweet guava candy


 

A really nice candy flavour with the guava giving pear, mango and strawberry combinations, i am guessing that guava tastes like a combination of these three mentioned fruits as i can identify hints of all 3 and they blend seamlessly together on the exhale leaving a very sweet fruity aftertaste. On the inhale is less seamless and different combinations can be identified with mango and strawberry bullying the pear into the background on most inhales. A very well crafted e-liquid.

Score: 9.5/10


CLUCKER – jelly harvest berry


 

A fruit cocktail of gummy bears which as expected is sweet but not over sweet. The vape is both consistent on inhale and exhale yet each inhale gives a slightly different experience. One inhale you might clearly identify strawberry the next raspberry and so on. A very pleasant fruity aftertaste is left with this juice.

Score 8.5/10


COLONEL – nasty lemon lime


 

Sour lovers will like this one with even the lime having a sour tang to it. On the inhale the flavour is dominated by a freshly squeezed lemon taste, sharp and yes "nasty". The exhale does see more of the lime coming through but it fails to add any sweetness. Too sour for me but some will love it.

Score: 8/10

DOODLE – juicy apple pear


 

A simple but top notch e-liquid tasting identical to a apple and pear fresh fruit drink. Both apple and pear have equal presence and it gives a very smooth tasting vape. Inhale and exhale are consistent, very well balanced.

Score: 9/10


EGGBERT – funky pitaya with lemon


 

This e-liquid is very refreshing with the lemon hitting more on the exhale but is a very refreshing and not over sour lemon. On the inhale the lemon is toned down somewhat by refreshing melon and pear flavours coming through, i know their description is pitaya but i can clearly identify the two flavours named. Both melon and to a lesser degree pear are still present on the lemon dominated exhale.

Score: 8.75/10


LITTLE RED – strawberry candy and a bit of exotic fruits


 

A sweet fruit candy flavour dominated by strawberry on the inhale with an exotic blend sitting in the background. On the exhale exotic fruits take over and pineapple and mango can definitely be identified. The fruit flavours in this juice are artificial tasting but that suits the ever present candy that stays present throughout. I like this juice a lot.

Score: 9.25/10


PECKER – creamy peach


 

I do like this e-liquid a lot, nothing complex or remarkable about the flavour other than it makes you vape more than usual. The description is creamy peach which in my opinion isn't far off, i would describe it as a creamy peach yogurt flavour. Inhale and Exhale are consistent and despite the vape not being tangy at all, it leaves a pleasant tangy peach aftertaste.

Score: 9/10

Conclusion

Another excellent range of "shake and vape" shortfills from Freakyvape. The picks for me were, Brooster, Little Red, Doodle and Pecker.

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for sending the Roosters "shake and vape" range for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at another range of e-liquids from Freakyvape. Freakyvape do a couple of Crazy Rabbit ranges and some Crazy Rabbit Aromats (concentrates) and i will be reviewing them all. This review is for the Crazy Rabbit Skyline "shake and vape" range which was supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/





If you have read any of my other reviews of eliquid from this company then you will know Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Crazy Rabbit Skyline range consists of the following flavours:





HOT ROD 
SKYWALKER
MAD MEN
LOWRIDER
GOLDMAN

I received 4 of the 5 flavours to both try and give my thoughts on, I didn't receive "Skywalker" as it was unavailable but hopefully i will receive it soon and put my thoughts in the comments, below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:



 

SKYLINE 20ml 
SHAKE AND VAPE, SHORT FILL ELIQUIDS
NEW BOTTLES , NEW DESIGNS AND MORE AROMATIC FLAVOURS
Liquids have been created with the highest quality ingredients, to meet the requirements of an increasingly demanding market. Liquids are suitable for both high end and low end equipment users.

SKYLINE liquids contain 30% PG and 70% VG. Shake and vape e juice is a non nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need to add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic bottle 30ml

Liquid content 20ml

for 10ml nicotine shot



 

Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremely accurate.



 
check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/


The liquids i received came in 30ml gorilla bottles with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, one 18mg nicotine shots will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.



 

Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine, 2ml of PG and 7ml of VG. This kept the same 70VG/30PG Ratio that the original e-liquids were and a nicotine strength of 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 4 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test. The cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


HOT ROD – kiwi , mango , peach


 

A great 3 flavour combination which has no tricks as inhale and exhale give the exact same flavour. All 3 flavours are very evident and if any are more dominant it's the peach while the kiwi makes it quite refreshing.

Score: 9/10


SKYWALKER – cactus , mandarin

Sounds a very interesting e-liquid, unfortunately i didn't receive this flavour but if i receive it in the future i will post my thoughts in the thread. 

Score: N/A


MAD MEN– peach, pineapple, menthol


 

I don't vape menthol flavours by choice but i still receive plenty to review so can compare with others. I do like the peach and pineapple flavour combination and the menthol actually is just right for me sitting in the background. The exhale does see the menthol come through more but doesn't overpower as it can in a lot of flavours which include menthol. Not bad at all.

Score: 8/10


LOWRIDER – peach, raspberry


 

A simple combination of peach and raspberry but sometimes simple is best and this flavour is very nice, on the inhale both flavours can be clearly identified but on the exhale the two merge giving almost a peach melba yogurt flavour which is very addictive. An excellent e-liquid

Score: 9.5/10


GOLDMAN – blackcurrant, tropico


 

This e-liquid surprised me just how well it works, the blackcurrant is Jackyl and hyde in this juice. The inhale is all about tropical flavours, pineapple and mango definitely present but the tropical blend is quite dense so others might identify another fruit or three, while the blackcurrant is only just noticeable in the background. On the exhale the blackcurrant wakes up and comes through very strong forcing the tropical blend into the background.

Score: 9/10


Conclusion another consistently good range from Freakyvape. The picks for me were, Lowrider, Hot Rod and Goldman. 

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for supplying the Crazy Rabbit Skyline range for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (11/5/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at another range of e-liquids from Freakyvape. This review is for the Dark Horse "shake and vape" Tobacco Range which was supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/





If you have read any of my other reviews of eliquid from this company then you will know Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Dark Horse Range consists of the following flavours:





USA TOBACCO
DESERT TOBACCO
VIRGINIA TOBACCO
RED TOBACCO
CHERRY TOBACCO
VANILLA TOBACCO
NOUGAT TOBACCO

I received all 7 flavours to both try and give my thoughts about, below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:

DARK HORSE 20ml 
SHAKE AND VAPE, SHORT FILL ELIQUIDS
Liquids have been created with the highest quality ingredients, to meet the requirements of an increasingly demanding market. Liquids are suitable for both high end and low end equipment users. DARK HORSE liquids contain 50% PG and 50% VG. Shake and vape e-juice is a non nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need to add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic bottle 30ml

Liquid content 20ml

for 10ml nicotine shot





Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremely accurate.




check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/


The liquids i received came in 30ml gorilla bottles with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, one 18mg nicotine shots will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.





Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine, 4ml of PG and 5ml of VG. This kept the same 50VG/50PG Ratio that the original e-liquids were and a nicotine strength of 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 4 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test. The cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W






These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.

Some of the Freakyvape's ranges can be complex an use unusual combinations but i don't believe a tobacco range benefits from being over complex and i was pleased to see Freakyvape seem to agree as the flavours are simple, most are identical on both inhale and exhale and some simply have the flavour of a fresh cigarette.



 


USA TOBACCO


 

The range starts off with this simple juice which has the flavour of an American gold leaf cigarette, stronger than some in the range but surprisingly the least dry of all the flavours.

9/10 


DESERT TOBACCO


 

Clever, this juice as the taste of dried rolling tobacco and very authentic even to the point i found i needed to drink a pint of water after vaping this. It's a very pleasant tobacco flavour but leaves a dry taste in the mouth. Perfect for vaping when you are drinking fluids as it really is a nice mixed leafs tobacco flavour with a hint of nut but definitely not a ADV.

8.5/10


VIRGINIA TOBACCO


 

I was expecting this to be like Virginia leaf rolling tobacco but on both inhale and exhale the flavour is very much like a fresh mild english cigarette, the flavour reminds me most of the smell of Silk Cut.

9/10


RED TOBACCO


 

This juice is the strongest of the range and very much a blended tobacco flavour, this one unlike some in this range changes on the exhale which see's the juice have an even stronger tobacco flavour, ideal for those that smoked strong or unfiltered cigarettes.

8.5/10


CHERRY TOBACCO


 

A very simple juice, Virginia leaf with a hint of cherry in the background. Inhale and exhale identical and in my opinion the strength of the cherry is perfect. Simple but addictive and a good ADV. My wife backs my opinion up as she's pinched it.

9.5/10


VANILLA TOBACCO


 

Like the cherry tobacco very simple with inhale and exhale being identical. The strength of the vanilla is identical to the cherry in the previous juice and also Virginia leaf. This juice is ok but does not quite hit the mark like the cherry tobacco, but those who like vanilla more might well like it.

8/10


NOUGAT TOBACCO


 

Now this is right up my street, nougat flavour evident but very much in the background, hazelnut is very evident and the tobacco very much a Virginia rolling tobacco flavour, the exhale see's the hazelnut much stronger but the tobacco still rules. Very nice juice.

9.5/10


Conclusion

An excellent range of tobacco flavoured e-liquids, not a bad juice amongst them. My least favourite was Vanilla Tobacco and the picks were Cherry Tobacco and Nougat Tobacco.

I would like to thank Freakyvape for sending the Dark Horse range of e-liquids for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/


----------



## Timwis (14/5/18)

*Crazy Rabbit Range - Part 1 - Freakyvape *
Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at another range of e-liquids from Freakyvape. This review is the first of 3 reviews for the large Crazy Rabbit "shake and vape" Range which was supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.





http://www.freakyvape.com/products/


If you have read any of my other reviews of e-liquid from this company then you will know Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Crazy Rabbit Range consists of the following flavours:





WIZARD 
SHAKE IT UP 
FRESH BREEZE 
AMIGO 
ALL NIGHT 
HOBGOBLIN 
SPITFIRE
SNOW BALL
MR NICE 
EL MARIACHI
FREAK SHOW 
BORN IN THE USA
EL COMANDANTE
DARK AGE 
GOOD MORNING 
WHO I AM 
FEEL THE BITE
GREEN JOY 
LET’S DANCE 
ANTARCTICA 
BOOM BOOM
MACHINE GUN





I received all 22 flavours to both try and give my thoughts about, in this review i will be giving my opinion on 8 of the flavours. below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:

CRAZY RABBIT 20ml 
SHAKE AND VAPE, SHORT FILL ELIQUIDS
Liquids have been created with the highest quality ingredients, to meet the requirements of an increasingly demanding market. Liquids are suitable for both high end and low end equipment users. CRAZY RABBIT liquids contain 50% PG and 50% VG. Shake and vape e-juice is non a nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need to add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic bottle 30ml

Liquid content 20ml

for 10ml nicotine shot






Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremely accurate.




check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/


The liquids i received came in 30ml gorilla bottles with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, one 18mg nicotine shots will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.


Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine, 4ml of PG and 5ml of VG. This kept the same 50VG/50PG Ratio that the original e-liquids were and a nicotine strength of 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 4 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test. The cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


The 8 flavours i will be giving my opinion on in the first of 3 reviews for the Crazy Rabbit Range are:





WIZARD 
SHAKE IT UP 
FRESH BREEZE 
AMIGO 
ALL NIGHT 
HOBGOBLIN 
SPITFIRE
SNOW BALL


WIZARD – a magical mix of citrus fruits


 

One for those into their sour juices, on the inhale lemon and bitter orange dominating, but i can detect something not quite so sour in the background. The exhale reveals the sweetness to be a sweeter type of orange, maybe mandarin but now the emergence of grapefruit keeps this juice very much in the sour club.

Score: 8.5/10


SHAKE IT UP – mixed raspberry with a drop of freshness


 

This juice is very nice, a mix of blue and wild raspberries with just a hint of Koolada, the exhale see's the Koolada all but fading away leaving a combination of mixed raspberries.

Score: 9/10


FRESH BREEZE – chocolate mint


 

I like this, i was expecting something along the lines of a chocolate mint ice cream, but instead got an even better flavour i can only describe as an after dinner mint, possibly again a hint of Koolada but if so, very subtle. Inhale and exhale stay very consistent.

Score: 9.25/10


AMIGO – crazy cactus


 

A very refreshing e-liquid, perfect for a summers day. Nothing too crazy though, on inhale hard to describe, it has a hint of sweetness and very watery refreshing cucumber, the exhale see's the cucumber type flavour (i'm guessing must be cactus) really grow a lot stronger but the juice doesn't get any less refreshing.

Score: 8.75/10


ALL NIGHT – raffaello dessert


 

This juice is lush, sweet cream and coconut dominating on the inhale with a hint of mixed red fruits in the background, the exhale still see's the cream and coconut very evident but the fruit is much more evident, i can detect, strawberries, raspberries and redcurrant just adding a hint of sour to what is a sweet but light, complex e-liquid. Very well crafted.

Score: 9.5/10


HOBGOBLIN – icy pear


 

The inhale is mainly crisp sharp pear with a touch of coolant, the exhale see's the pear and coolant change positions and the pear in the background has more of a ripeness to it.

Score: 9/10


SPITFIRE – sweet cinnamon gum with mint


 

A tale of 2 halves, the inhale is bubble gum with cinnamon sitting in the background, sounds disgusting but it works, the exhale see's mint come to the party as a gate crasher,for me the exhale is a disappointment. Damn gate crashers.

Score 8/10


SNOW BALL – ice candy


 

A very simple juice, with inhale and exhale being identical. It's cotton candy with coolant, as simple as that but actually it's not bad at all.

Score: 8.5/10


Conclusion

Another very good set of e-liquids, out of the 8 the picks for me were Raffaello Dessert, Fresh Breeze, Shake It Up and Hobgoblin.

I would like to thank Freakyvape for supplying the Crazy Rabbit range of e-liquids for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (17/5/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at another range of e-liquids from Freakyvape. This review is the second of 3 reviews for the large Crazy Rabbit "shake and vape" Range which was supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.





http://www.freakyvape.com/products/


If you have read any of my other reviews of e-liquid from this company then you will know Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Crazy Rabbit Range consists of the following flavours:





WIZARD 
SHAKE IT UP 
FRESH BREEZE 
AMIGO 
ALL NIGHT 
HOBGOBLIN 
SPITFIRE
SNOW BALL
MR NICE 
EL MARIACHI
FREAK SHOW 
BORN IN THE USA
EL COMANDANTE
DARK AGE 
GOOD MORNING 
WHO I AM 
FEEL THE BITE
GREEN JOY 
LET’S DANCE 
ANTARCTICA 
BOOM BOOM
MACHINE GUN





I received all 22 flavours to both try and give my thoughts about, in this review i will be giving my opinion on 7 of the flavours, i have all ready given my thoughts on 8 of the flavours which will leave 7 flavours for the third and final review of the range. below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:

CRAZY RABBIT 20ml 
SHAKE AND VAPE, SHORT FILL ELIQUIDS
Liquids have been created with the highest quality ingredients, to meet the requirements of an increasingly demanding market. Liquids are suitable for both high end and low end equipment users. CRAZY RABBIT liquids contain 50% PG and 50% VG. Shake and vape e-juice is non a nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need to add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic bottle 30ml

Liquid content 20ml

for 10ml nicotine shot





Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremely accurate.





check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/


The liquids i received came in 30ml gorilla bottles with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, one 18mg nicotine shots will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.


Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine, 4ml of PG and 5ml of VG. This kept the same 50VG/50PG Ratio that the original e-liquids were and a nicotine strength of 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 4 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test. The cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


The 7 flavours i will be giving my opinion on in the first of 3 reviews for the Crazy Rabbit Range are:

MR NICE 
EL MARIACHI
FREAK SHOW 
BORN IN THE USA
EL COMANDANTE
DARK AGE 
GOOD MORNING 



 


MR NICE – watermelon with a strawberry and a little bit of banana



 

A very fruity refreshing juice with very clean flavours, on inhale all 3 flavours are equally evident with the strawberry being not too sweet. On the exhale while all 3 flavours remain evident watermelon tends to rule and if anything the banana is the least evident but still teases in the background. What a top notch juice to start off the review with.

Score: 9.5/10


EL MARIACHI – lime whit cactus



 

The inhale of this juice is very refreshing dominated by a sweet cucumber taste with lime sitting in the background. The exhale see's the lime become more confident, the lime isn't sweet or sour but just right to complement the cactus. Another nice juice.

Score: 8.75/10


FREAK SHOW – creamy vanilla with dragon fruit



 

I can see a lot of people liking this one with it's hint of tropical mellowed down with creamy vanilla. I'm not massive on vanilla juices but this is rather nice, inhale and exhale identical and the overall flavour can be best explained by saying it's very similar to a dragon fruit yogurt.

Score: 9/10


BORN IN THE USA – Tobacco



 

A simple American cigarette tobacco flavour, identical on inhale and exhale. Reminds me of Lucky Strike.

Score: 8.5/10


EL COMANDANTE – tobacco



 

More of a rolling leaf tobacco and much stronger than Born in the USA, inhale has Virginia more dominant blended with dark leaves, the exhale see's a stronger flavour with dark leafs dominating the blend.

Score: 9/10


DARK AGE – Dragon fruit and passion fruit



 

One for those into their tropical fruits with inhale and exhale seeing role reversal. The inhale see's the dragon fruit dominate with a hint of what's to come in the background. The Exhale see's the very nice passion fruit flavour take over. To me this was a nice juice but some will love it more.

Score: 9/10


GOOD MORNING – cheesecake, strawberry and orange with cream



 

Very complex, and not sure if it would of been better without the orange that is present on the exhale but after saying that the orange is a very nice authentic mandarin flavour. The inhale is a very creamy cheesecake with wild strawberries some inhales have a hint of orange and some it's nowhere in sight. As already mentioned on the exhale the orange becomes more evident but it's still a background flavour as cream and wild strawberry dominates. A difficult one, for a while i consider the juice is great, then i get doubts and then i think great again. I can see some people absolutely loving this, some not liking it and some like me who can't make their minds up.

Score: 9.75/10 (one moment) 8/10 (the next)


Conclusion

A treat testing these 7 juices, even the ones i didn't find really good, others will. The picks for me are Mr Nice and Good morning.

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for sending the flavours from the Crazy Rabbit Range for the purpose of this review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/


----------



## Timwis (22/5/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at another range of e-liquids from Freakyvape. This review is the last of 3 reviews for the large Crazy Rabbit "shake and vape" Range which was supplied for the purpose of this review by Freakyvape.





http://www.freakyvape.com/products/


If you have read any of my other reviews of e-liquid from this company then you will know Freakyvape are a Polish manufacturer with many interesting ranges of "shake and vape" e-liquid ranges, the Crazy Rabbit Range consists of the following flavours:





WIZARD 
SHAKE IT UP 
FRESH BREEZE 
AMIGO 
ALL NIGHT 
HOBGOBLIN 
SPITFIRE
SNOW BALL
MR NICE 
EL MARIACHI
FREAK SHOW 
BORN IN THE USA
EL COMANDANTE
DARK AGE 
GOOD MORNING 
WHO I AM 
FEEL THE BITE
GREEN JOY 
LET’S DANCE 
ANTARCTICA 
BOOM BOOM
MACHINE GUN





I received all 22 flavours to both try and give my thoughts about, in this review i will be giving my opinion on 7 of the flavours, i have all ready given my thoughts on 15 of the flavours in 2 previous reviews. below is Freakyvapes introduction to the range:

CRAZY RABBIT 20ml 
SHAKE AND VAPE, SHORT FILL ELIQUIDS
Liquids have been created with the highest quality ingredients, to meet the requirements of an increasingly demanding market. Liquids are suitable for both high end and low end equipment users. CRAZY RABBIT liquids contain 50% PG and 50% VG. Shake and vape e-juice is non a nicotine liquid.
To get e-liquid you need to add 10ml of nicotine shot. It is recommended to use a base three times stronger than expected.

Plastic bottle 30ml

Liquid content 20ml

for 10ml nicotine shot





Below a message to the readers of this review from Freakyvape:

Welcome to Freaky Vape, place where the liquids get more freaky.

Hello, we are Freaky Vape, a company that is based in Poland, Europe. We
are professionaly working and rising up for over 4 years. We are
providing you the highest quality aromas and e-liquids at our efficient,
highest rank laboratory that assures the quality of the final product.
Our manufacturing components are sourced from trust- worthy suppliers.
We use only Food Flavours, and have a specific technique to confirm that
the proportions of concentrates and e-liquids in our product is extremely accurate.




check out our web
http://www.freakyvape.com/about/


The liquids i received came in 30ml gorilla bottles with 20ml of extra strength e-liquid inside. This leaves space for 10ml of dilution to get the perfect strength. This gives a lot of options, one 18mg nicotine shots will give you 6mg or you could use half a nicotine shot with a further 5ml of PG or VG for a 3mg end liquid. If you have 72mg nicotine or you want 0mg they give you the versatility to keep the PG/VG ratio the same, have almost a 50/50 ratio or turn the juice into high VG.


Testing The E-Liquids

To test the e-liquids i treated all flavours the same adding 1ml of 72mg nicotine, 4ml of PG and 5ml of VG. This kept the same 50VG/50PG Ratio that the original e-liquids were and a nicotine strength of 2.4mg e-liquids to test.

Testing Equipment

I tested all 4 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test. The cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.


The 7 flavours i will be giving my opinion in the last of 3 reviews for the Crazy Rabbit Range are:

WHO I AM 
FEEL THE BITE
GREEN JOY 
LET’S DANCE 
ANTARCTICA 
BOOM BOOM
MACHINE GUN



 


WHO I AM – strawberry, apple, cotton candy


 

Not a bad start at all, on both inhale and exhale cotton candy sits quite strongly in the background, on the inhale a hint of sweet strawberry but dominating the juice is crisp apple, on the exhale the strawberry dominates with the apple only evident on some vapes. This juice leaves you with a very pleasant strawberry aftertaste.

Score: 9.5/10


FEEL THE BITE – orange dessert


 

This juice is identical on inhale and exhale and i can best describe it has a trifle made with a bitter orange jelly, both a cake like flavour and sweetened cream are very evident, in contrast the orange is very bitter but i really like this juice.

Score 9.25/10


GREEN JOY – green apple


 

A very simple but nice apple e-liquid, inhale and exhale identical and just crisp green apple, a touch sour.

Score: 9/10


LET’S DANCE – delicate and fresh mint


 

On inhale a mint (boiled sweet mint) sits in the background with the juice tasting of vanilla cream, on the exhale the mint gets stronger but never really dominates.

Score: 8/10


ANTARCTICA – strong mint


 

Before trying this i was expecting a Trebor extra strong mint type flavour but instead the flavour is sweetened garden mint all the way.

Ssore: 8.5/10


BOOM BOOM – bubble gum


 

Another simple but this time extremely nice e-liquid. There are plenty of bubble gum flavours about some good others not that great but this is possibly the nicest bubble gum flavour juice I've tried. The inhale is authentic fruity bubble gum, the exhale is still very much authentic bubble gum but even more fruity. Very pleasant aftertaste.

Score: 9/10


MACHINE GUN – bubble energy drink


 

This is different but quite nice, i actually find the flavour more like flat Cola, inhale is bubble gum very much in the background with a strong flat cola taste dominating, the exhale see's the bubble gum taste come much more to the fore.

Score: 8.75/10

Conclusion

Another 7 high quality e-liquids to round off the excellent 22 flavours that make up the Crazy Rabbit Range. Out of these 7 liquids Who I Am, Feel The Bite, Green Joy and Boom Boom were excellent.

I would once again like to thank Freakyvape for supplying the Crazy Rabbit range of e-liquids for review.

http://www.freakyvape.com/products/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

